# ēx manus



## Perseas

Hello,

I read that "Emancipation stems from _ēx manus capere_ ('detach from the hand')".
Emancipation - Wikipedia

Shouldn't it be "_ēx mano_" since the preposition "ex" is used with ablative?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## jazyk

It should be manu. _Manus _is a fourth declension noun.


----------



## fdb

Incredible, how much rubbish there is in Wikipedia, the fountainhead of fake information.


----------



## Starless74

Moreover, both the noun _ēmancĭpātĭo_, -_onis_ and the verb _ēmancĭpo__, -as, -avi, -atum, -āre_
do exist in Latin and share the same etymology, of course.

On a side note, the preposition _ēx_ often appears as _ē_, expecially in compound words,
so both forms probably stemmed from _*ē* manu cǎpĕre_. Just my guess, though.

I've corrected the wiki article accordingly, for what it's worth.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings, all


Starless74 said:


> the preposition _ēx_ often appears as _ē_


A pedantic footnote: the preposition _ē_ is modified to _ēx _before vowels and unvoiced consonants (including 'h').

Σ


----------



## Starless74

Scholiast said:


> A pedantic footnote: the preposition _ē_ is modified to _ēx _before vowels and unvoiced consonants (including 'h').


Sometimes before voiced consonants as well, both separate (_ex lege_, _ex quo_, _ex prætura_) and in compound words (_expecto_, _excipio_).
The "euphonic" rule is less strict than it may seem.


----------



## Scholiast

Haha! (@Starless74)!
You are quite right. _OLD_ shows that I wrote/spoke too soon. Thank you for correcting me. I must keep my big mouth shut before checking my facts.
Σ


----------

